# Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Mai 2011)

*Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2011)

*Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Viele interessante Produkte!
Mich würde das Efficent Power am meisten interessieren!


----------



## Astimon (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Interessant, das die noch eine neue Netzteilserie einführen, so langsam ist das Portfolio doch gesättigt, oder?

Wobei die von mir aus gerne noch ein Dark Power Pro mit >= 500W einführen könnten. Ich hab jetzt schon ein Dark Power Pro 450W drin, und irgendwann muss auch mal das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden. Ich würde gern bei beQuiet bleiben, habe aber das Prinzip das nicht mehr als 500W Netzteile in meinen Rechner kommen.

Schwierig, schwierig, naja paar Jahre muss das NT einfach noch halten^^


----------



## sfc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Be Quiet! mausert sich langsam zu einer soliden "Mittelmacht" im Lüfter/Netzteilsektor. Den Erfolg haben sie sich verdient. Bis jetzt habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit deren Produkten gemacht.



Astimon schrieb:


> Wobei  die von mir aus gerne noch ein Dark Power Pro mit >= 500W einführen  könnten. Ich hab jetzt schon ein Dark Power Pro 450W drin, und  irgendwann muss auch mal das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden. Ich würde  gern bei beQuiet bleiben, habe aber das Prinzip das nicht mehr als 500W  Netzteile in meinen Rechner kommen.
> 
> Schwierig, schwierig, naja paar Jahre muss das NT einfach noch halten^^



Nimm doch ein Straight Power. Habe selber das aktuelle 400er in meinem Zweitrechner. Reicht, um eine GTX560 zu befeuern und unterscheidet sich abgesehen von der minimal schlechteren Effizienz nicht großartig von meinem Dark Power P9 550. Hat halt kein Kabelmanagement, aber es gibt auch Straights mit.


----------



## Astimon (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Die Kabellänge macht den Unterschied. Ich muss meine Kabel jetzt schon ziemlich stark strecken, da machen sich die 5 cm zwischen Straight Power und Dark Power doch extrem bemerkbar.

Andererseits sind meine harten Vorstellungen an die Hardware gut für meinen Kontostand. hab mir schließlich seit meiner 4850 IceQ keine GraKa mehr gekauft, da keine meine Erwartungen erfüllte.^^


----------



## Dyn@moFan (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Das neue Straight Power E9 wird laut Hersteller genau wie das E8 das Zertifikat 80 Plus Silber erreichen."
 Und warum ist dann ein 80 Plus Gold Aufkleber auf dem E9 530W und E9 580W?
Edit: Ok, dass 530W ist das Pure Power, hab da also nix gesagt. Bleibt noch die Frage, ob das E9 580W nun Gold oder Silber zertifiziert ist.


----------



## AmdNator (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Also dann kann ich ja entlich mal mein Dark Power Pro  P6 430 Watt NT in die Rente schicken nach 5 Jahren sollte es sich verdient haben.... Zumindest für den Hauptrechner als NT für zweit rechner bleibt es natürlich noch erhalten,


----------



## sfc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Astimon schrieb:


> Die Kabellänge macht den Unterschied. Ich muss  meine Kabel jetzt schon ziemlich stark strecken, da machen sich die 5 cm  zwischen Straight Power und Dark Power doch extrem bemerkbar.
> 
> Andererseits  sind meine harten Vorstellungen an die Hardware gut für meinen  Kontostand. hab mir schließlich seit meiner 4850 IceQ keine GraKa mehr  gekauft, da keine meine Erwartungen erfüllte.^^



Dem würd ich jetzt nicht komplett zustimmen. Habe eigentlich nur mit dem 4/8 Pin für die CPU Probleme - und die ist beim Straight sogar etwas länger, sodass ich die Strippe gerade so hinter dem Board verlegen konnte. Mit dem Dark hat das nicht funktioniert. Bei den andeen Kabeln haste aber recht. Wobei mir die trotzdem lang genug sind.


----------



## Ahab (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Endlich wird das Pure Power neu aufgelegt...  Das wurde aber auch Zeit. Hoffentlich bleiben sie trotzdem so günstig.


----------



## X Broster (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

War bequiet bislang nicht hauptsächlich in DE aktiv?


Die Löcher zur Verschraubung an den SW sind bitter nötig, mensch war das ne Arbeit die an die H70 zu montieren.


----------



## Jarafi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Sehr schöne neue Produkte .
Gefallen mir sehr.


----------



## p1nk3y (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Die Teile sehen echt mega aus. Bin mal gespannt drauf.


----------



## sahvg (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

woho ich freue mich schon auf einen "Silent Wings Test"


----------



## Uter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Die "neuen" 135mm Lüfter mit nur 7 Lüfterblättern sehen für mich ziemlich nach Deepcool aus. Falls das der Fall ist und Be Quiet! jetzt Lüfter mit schlechteren Lagern auf die Kühler und in die Nt einbaut, dann ist ihr Ruf für mich ziemlich gesunken. 

Ich persönlich fand auch 3 Nt Serien perfekt. Ich frage mich warum da jetzt noch eine kommt.

Die neuen CPU-Kühler sehen recht billig aus. Ich glaube nicht, dass die sich gegen Xigmatek und Alpenföhn durchsetzen können (wobei für Alpenföhn ja auch Deepcool produziert)...

Bei den neuen wahren Silent Wings wurde nichts geändert außer die Befestigung? Für Radiatoren sind die eh ungeeignet, von daher braucht man auch keine Schrauben nutzen.


----------



## Lorin (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Endlich ein neues Pure-Power! Und das auch noch mit Kabelmanagement!  Da weiss ich schon was im nächsten Office-PC landet.


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Ahab schrieb:


> Endlich wird das Pure Power neu aufgelegt...  Das wurde aber auch Zeit. Hoffentlich bleiben sie trotzdem so günstig.



scheint auch ein HEC zu sein genauer gesagt ein Cougar CM 550 oder Rasurbo RAPM 550

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...em-und-efficient-power-reihe.html#post3046713


----------



## Panto (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

be quiet netzteile sind müll. mir ist letzte woche wieder ein be quiet netzteil um die ohren geflogen. das zweite mal jetzt.


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

wie alt und was für eins genau?


----------



## Panto (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



poiu schrieb:


> wie alt und was für eins genau?


 
war ein be quiet straight power e6 550W. ca. 2 jahre alt.


----------



## poiu (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

BQ! bietet aber 3 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Retail Produkte!


----------



## El Sativa (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Panto schrieb:


> be quiet netzteile sind müll. mir ist letzte woche wieder ein be quiet netzteil um die ohren geflogen. das zweite mal jetzt.


 schade, ich hatte die letzten jahre nen bequiet mit 530w im rechner. irgendwann waren soviel stromhungrige teile im rechner verbaut, das der rechner beim zocken nicht wirklich stabil laufen wollte.
jetzt hat das ding mein schwager, und der ist sehr zufrieden damit. zudem ist ihm sein enermax abgeraucht, weil es unter der gleichen problematik litt, wie mit dem bequiet bei mir. somit könnte ich behaupten, das enermax müll ist, was aber nunmal nicht der fall ist.
zwischendurch greift man einfach ins klo. ist mir mit ati-grakas so gegangen. die sind mir öffter schonmal kurz nach garantiezeit abgeraucht. auch da behaupte ich, das diese KEIN müll sind, sondern blos für mich nicht wirklich in frage kommen, da ein gebranntes "kind" das feuer scheut. wenn ich anfange zu behaupten, das dieses oder jenes produkt nur müll ist, sollte ich dieses auch mit einer aussage begründen können, die mehr inhalt hat, wie das wort müll.
aus diesem grund ist deine einseitige behauptung genau das, was du von den netzteilen hällst....müll.


----------



## Panto (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



El Sativa schrieb:


> schade, ich hatte die letzten jahre nen bequiet mit 530w im rechner. irgendwann waren soviel stromhungrige teile im rechner verbaut, das der rechner beim zocken nicht wirklich stabil laufen wollte.
> jetzt hat das ding mein schwager, und der ist sehr zufrieden damit. zudem ist ihm sein enermax abgeraucht, weil es unter der gleichen problematik litt, wie mit dem bequiet bei mir. somit könnte ich behaupten, das enermax müll ist, was aber nunmal nicht der fall ist.
> zwischendurch greift man einfach ins klo. ist mir mit ati-grakas so gegangen. die sind mir öffter schonmal kurz nach garantiezeit abgeraucht. auch da behaupte ich, das diese KEIN müll sind, sondern blos für mich nicht wirklich in frage kommen, da ein gebranntes "kind" das feuer scheut. wenn ich anfange zu behaupten, das dieses oder jenes produkt nur müll ist, sollte ich dieses auch mit einer aussage begründen können, die mehr inhalt hat, wie das wort müll.
> aus diesem grund ist deine einseitige behauptung genau das, was du von den netzteilen hällst....müll.


 
mein rechner verbraucht unter vollast 195 watt. da kann von einer auslaustung keine rede sein. und wenn 2 netzteile verschiedener baureihen flöten gehen, dann ist das nix anderes als müll was be quiet da anbietet. was soll man da noch begründen? mir kommt nie wieder be quiet in den rechner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Uter schrieb:


> Die neuen CPU-Kühler sehen recht billig aus. Ich glaube nicht, dass die sich gegen Xigmatek und Alpenföhn durchsetzen können (wobei für Alpenföhn ja auch Deepcool produziert)...



Ich bezweifle sehr, dass jemand FÜR EKL produziert. Die sind ein sehr altes Schwergewicht im OEM Bereich, Deepcool dagegen ist ne billig Marke, die afaik keine zwei Jahre alt ist.



> Bei den neuen wahren Silent Wings wurde nichts geändert außer die Befestigung?


 
Der Rahmen scheint jetzt ne Gummikante zu haben.


----------



## Uter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle sehr, dass jemand FÜR EKL produziert. Die sind ein sehr altes Schwergewicht im OEM Bereich, Deepcool dagegen ist ne billig Marke, die afaik keine zwei Jahre alt ist.


Ich bin mir zu 90% sicher. Vergleich mal den Assassin mit dem K2. Zum Gotthard und Himalaya gibt es afaik auch 1:1 gleiche Modelle von Deepcool - sprich von allen neuen Kühlern von Alpenföhn.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Rahmen scheint jetzt ne Gummikante zu haben.


 Hatten die alten auch, nur war die schwarz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 90% sicher. Vergleich mal den Assassin mit dem K2. Zum Gotthard und Himalaya gibt es afaik auch 1:1 gleiche Modelle von Deepcool - sprich von allen neuen Kühlern von Alpenföhn.



Das macht aber keine Aussage darüber, wer für wen herstellt. Natürlich hat EKL nicht plötzlich aufgehört, andere "Hersteller" zu beliefern - die Frage ist, ob sie angefangen haben, selbst einzukaufen.


----------



## Uter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Stimmt, das macht an sich noch keine Aussage, aber wenn andere Hersteller bei Deepcool kaufen und die Produkte ähnlich aussehen wie die von Alpenföhn, dann ist es ein hinweis, die anderen Hersteller würden wohl kaum teurer über 2 Ecken kaufen.

Afaik ist die ganze Alpenföhn Abteilung nicht von EKL selbst hergestellt (wenn überhaupt, dann nur die sehr alten Kühler, wie z.B. der Brocken).


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Uter schrieb:


> Hatten die alten auch, nur war die schwarz.


 Halt ich für ein Gerücht...


----------



## Uter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Mit Rahmen.

Ohne Rahmen.

Bei der PCGH Version erkennt man ihn noch besser.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Dyn@moFan schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Das neue Straight Power E9 wird laut Hersteller genau wie das E8 das Zertifikat 80 Plus Silber erreichen."
> Und warum ist dann ein 80 Plus Gold Aufkleber auf dem E9 530W und E9 580W?
> Edit: Ok, dass 530W ist das Pure Power, hab da also nix gesagt. Bleibt noch die Frage, ob das E9 580W nun Gold oder Silber zertifiziert ist.


Hallo Dyn@moFan

Die Straight Power E9 Serie sollte durchgehend 80plus Gold zertifiziert sein.



X Broster schrieb:


> War bequiet bislang nicht hauptsächlich in DE aktiv?


Hallo X Broster
Ja, das ist korrekt. Bisher haben wir uns hauptsächlich auf den deutschen Markt konzentriert.



Uter schrieb:


> Die "neuen" 135mm Lüfter mit nur 7 Lüfterblättern sehen für mich ziemlich nach Deepcool aus. Falls das der Fall ist und Be Quiet! jetzt Lüfter mit schlechteren Lagern auf die Kühler und in die Nt einbaut, dann ist ihr Ruf für mich ziemlich gesunken.


Hallo Utter

Nun, das ist bei neuen Produkten nicht selten, dass sie so aussehen als ob du sie schon irgendwo gesehen hättest.
Das liegt aber daran, dass vieles schon einmal dagewesen ist.

Daher kann ich dich Beruhigen: wir werden bei diesem Lüfter weiterhin auf bekannte Technik aufbauen 


Uter schrieb:


> Bei den neuen wahren Silent Wings wurde nichts geändert außer die Befestigung? Für Radiatoren sind die eh ungeeignet, von daher braucht man auch keine Schrauben nutzen.


Außer der Befestigung und Farbgebung gibt es gravierenden Änderungen.



poiu schrieb:


> scheint auch ein HEC zu sein genauer gesagt ein Cougar CM 550 oder Rasurbo RAPM 550
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...em-und-efficient-power-reihe.html#post3046713


Es könnte sein, dass es von HEC kommen könnte, den Rest würd ich aber eher abstreiten wollen.


----------



## Uter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Utter


Hallo Steffan 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Daher kann ich dich Beruhigen: wir werden bei diesem Lüfter weiterhin auf bekannte Technik aufbauen


Ok, ist damit nur die Lüfterblattoberfläche gemeint oder auch das Lager der Silent Wings? Wenn letzteres warum haben dann die Dark Wings und die Shadow Wings eine unterschiedliche Lebenserwartung? Basieren die Shadow Wings auf dem Lager der Pure?
Wenn die Lüfter in den Nt weiterhin das Lager der Silent Wings haben, dann nehm ich natürlich alles zurück.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Außer der Befestigung und Farbgebung gibt es gravierenden Änderungen.


 Die wären?

Allgemein: Gut, dass du dich hier meldest.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Uter schrieb:


> Hallo Steffan


Ich glaube deine F Taste klemmt ein wenig 
Ich werde eigentlich nur mit einem F geschrieben.



Uter schrieb:


> Ok, ist damit nur die Lüfterblattoberfläche gemeint oder auch das Lager der Silent Wings? Wenn letzteres warum haben dann die Dark Wings und die Shadow Wings eine unterschiedliche Lebenserwartung? Basieren die Shadow Wings auf dem Lager der Pure?
> Wenn die Lüfter in den Nt weiterhin das Lager der Silent Wings haben, dann nehm ich natürlich alles zurück.


Damit ist auch das Lager gemeint.
Nach meinen Informationen haben die in den Straight- und Dark Power Pro verwendeten Lüfter weiterhin ein FDB Lager.
Diese Modelle werden wir aber auch nicht im Endkundenmarkt anbieten, wie auch die 135mm Lüfter (die auch über ein FDB Lager verfügen).



Uter schrieb:


> Die wären?


Lass dich überraschen 



Uter schrieb:


> Allgemein: Gut, dass du dich hier meldest.


THX ^_^


----------



## ile (2. Juni 2011)

Also die neue E9-Reihe muss nur das halten, was Sie verspricht, d. h. Bewährtes der E8er beibehalten (Restwelligkeit...usw.) und ein längeres 8-Pin-Kabel besitzen (und zwar als 4+4-Variante non-modular anstatt des non-modularen 4-Pin-Kabels), dann ist es unschlagbar, wenn der Preis - wie angekündigt - nicht höher ausfällt.


----------



## Abductee (1. September 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

bekommen die neuen lüfter auch mehr drehzahl spendiert?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. September 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

einige Lüfter wird es auch mit anderen Drehzahlen geben


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Beim Dark Rock Advanced C2 macht der 140 mm Lüfter aber keinen echten Sinn. Der steht an den Seiten über und bläst die Luft vorbei und unterhalb des Kühlers ebenfalls. Da hättet ihr auch beim 120 mm Modell bleiben können. 

Mir fehlt immer noch ein vernünftiger HTPC Kühler. Da gibt es auf dem Markt noch eine riesige Lücke. Der Shadow ist dafür einfach zu hoch


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. September 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Wie der Dark Rock Advanced C2 letztendlich auf den Markt kommt, wird die Zeit zeigen 
Den äußeren 135mm Lüfter haben wir aber wieder verworfen, da dieser Lüfter die Kompatibilität mit einigen Speicherbausteinen verringern würde.

Bezüglich des Kühlers: wir werden in naher Zukunft (noch in diesem Jahr) einen Top Flow Kühler auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Kaktus (2. September 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Ich hoffe mal das der nicht höher als 6cm inklusive Lüfter sein wird, denn ansonsten ist das leider wieder kein vernünftiger HTPC Kühler. Den gerade bei Mini-ITX Systemen ist der Platz mehr als begrenzt und hier fehlt es an einer guten Auswahl am Markt. Mir fallen da auch nur zwei Kühler ein die dem Anspruch gerecht werden, der überteuerte Prolimatech Samuel17 und der Scythe Kazoti.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das der nicht höher als 6cm inklusive Lüfter sein wird, denn ansonsten ist das leider wieder kein vernünftiger HTPC Kühler. Den gerade bei Mini-ITX Systemen ist der Platz mehr als begrenzt und hier fehlt es an einer guten Auswahl am Markt. Mir fallen da auch nur zwei Kühler ein die dem Anspruch gerecht werden, der überteuerte Prolimatech Samuel17 und der Scythe Kazoti.


 + (Big) Shuriken


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. September 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Einen so flachen Kühler zu bauen ist nicht gerade einfach. Momentan denken wir aber über einen entsprechenden Kühler nach, ob aus diesen Gedanken auch ein Produkt entstehen wird, das auch erscheinen wird, lässt sich aber noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Kaktus (2. September 2011)

*AW: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Alle neuen Produkte*

Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht  So schwer ist das nicht.


----------

